# EP Wounded Pinfish



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Trying some new stuff again. EP green and silver fibers and red flash on a owner hook.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Why a pinfish ??You got a problem with pinfish??How come not a wounded Grunt???Lay off the pinfish thing ok! [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

> Why a pinfish ??You got a problem with pinfish??How come not a wounded Grunt???Lay off the pinfish thing ok! [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


Lucky he didn't post "pinfish chum" ;D ;D ;D ;D

That's why you shouldn't "wound" em. Then they just squeal. :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Pinfish is a compliment compared to what Captnron calls you ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

> Pinfish is a compliment compared to what Captnron calls you ;D



He already knows. ;D ;D ;D I'll never forget the day he came to work and said "thanks - my son said goodnight pinhead when I put him to bed last night." Seems his son reads over his shoulder. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Shoe (Dec 21, 2007)

> Trying some new stuff again. EP green and silver fibers and red flash on a owner hook.


I'm sure that'll work, Tom! EP fibers are sweet. They can be blended to obtain just about any shade. I use them for salt and freshwater applications. My latest creation was to duplicate our local emerald shiners. 

Pinfish sure were the ticket in the Glades over the holidays. Seems every creek was loaded with them. Even the pomps were chowing down on 2/0 pins


----------

